

Blast from the past (1985): 2 MB Macintosh upgrade (2012) - yuhong
http://brucefwebster.com/2012/02/22/blast-from-the-past-1985-2-mb-macintosh-upgrade/

======
yuhong
The history of the Mac Plus 128K ROM development is a pretty interesting topic
BTW. As a side note, anyone remember the ~$200 1MB SIMMs from 1987 before
1Mbit DRAM prices rose again?

